# setting up a mini bomb



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

no time to organize bomb drops in 20 days!!!!! Pm for details.... not looking to outdo sarge's but a handful of puffers will be appreciated


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

oh btw this is a special occasion bomb hence the time restraint


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PM me the details, anyway I can help, I'm down for it. So add me to the list for the special occasion.


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

me too, I'm in!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Count me in! I've got a couple of long range North Korean Missiles and an itchy trigger finger!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in...pm sent


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6:
7:
8:
?
?
?
?

Jump on in the waters fine.....and boy do I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Ugh! I think I'm tapped out. If I can come up with some, I might jump in...I'll let you know...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm kinda new at this, but pm me the details and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6:captainblenderman
7oneill272
8:


looking good guys


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i have no clue what happened to captains name but its funny nonetheless


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

can we make it an even 10?????? a few days left to get in


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll join,but only if i can be number 11

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:
10:
11: shuckins


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok well now we def need 2 more ...... come on people


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

kapathy said:


> ok well now we def need 2 more ...... come on people


really didn't want to. I'm so poor right now...  but I suppose I have enough quarters around here somewhere so I can send something out. Lord knows I have plenty of Cigars now it's the funds I lack.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

K guys... if we get it over 15, I'll send out a 5'er to some randomly selected bomber. Let's see what we can do.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:sarge
10:
11: shuckins


oh now were setting up bribes... i like it! :spy:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in, sending PM now.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:sarge
10:mutombo
11: shuckins


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I could do this but I just blew my load (pardon my French) on 5 other bombs so my stock is pretty pathetic. Good luck guys. Next time I'm down.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:sarge
10:mutombo
11: shuckins
12:
13:
14:
15:

ok well i cant match the bribe because im kinda tapped out.....but how about ill take my name off the list if we make it to 15 so theres better odds for the rest of you...eh eh eh only 4 more to go


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Come on, we need 4 more people. :target::target::target::target:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:

4 More!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

really????? all these people on puff and not 4 more with itchy trigger fingers? I find that hard to believe!:director:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

When is the bomb going out? Let's see how many more you get and I might do it as well.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

shipping in 8 more days!!!!! come on 4 four more ...:::insert jeopardy music::: If anyone needs target info pm me please


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok we got a maybe so we might only need 3 more to make it to that magical number 15


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:sarge
10:mutombo
11: shuckins
12:Termite
13:
14:
15:

I hate to follow Shuckins but I can't resist the bombing! :target:

* 3 more! RALLY THE TROOPS!*


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:sarge
10:mutombo
11: shuckins
12:Termite
13:maybe?????
14:maybe?????
15:


got 2 maybes that i think will come around so 1 more madbomber


i dont know if i feel more like a cheerleader or a door to door vacuum salesman the last few days!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> When is the bomb going out? Let's see how many more you get and I might do it as well.


1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:sarge
10:mutombo
11: shuckins
12:Termite
13: Batista30
14:maybe?????
15:

I'm in and ready to do some damage


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

1:Kapathy
2:starbuck
3:senate1123
4:animal
5:tmajer15
6: Captainblenderman
7: Poneill272
8: Evonnida
9:sarge
10:mutombo
11: shuckins
12:Termite
13: Batista30
14: EricF
15: 

Let's rock this!:kicknuts:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

can we get 1 more.... i think we can!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

3 more day days.... 1 more bomber please....... again pm for details if anyone needs them


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

kapathy said:


> really????? all these people on puff and not 4 more with itchy trigger fingers? I find that hard to believe!:director:


Kevin,

I know that the last 2 months you have been part of the forum have probably been pretty exciting but you will find that while some go goo-goo for bombing people and love to let the massses know their intentions, some send out cigars to people who they feel deserve it based on an observation or experience and not because someone comes on the thread and asks them to send cigars to someone (I am one of those people). I don't think this is indicative of a lack of generosity on the board, some people just do things differently. Have fun though, looks like it'll be one hell of a blast.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

kapathy I think your doing a great job and look forward to whoever gets hit with this great bomb from all the participants. The Starbucks thread was a great read and this one will be too.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

FYI, please don't misunderstand my post as a stifling of Kevin's effort, just letting him know there are different strokes for different folks that's why he might not have gotten an overwhelming response. I hope all goes well with this effort


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

scottw said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I know that the last 2 months you have been part of the forum have probably been pretty exciting but you will find that while some go goo-goo for bombing people and love to let the massses know their intentions, some send out cigars to people who they feel deserve it based on an observation or experience and not because someone comes on the thread and asks them to send cigars to someone (I am one of those people). I don't think this is indicative of a lack of generosity on the board, some people just do things differently. Have fun though, looks like it'll be one hell of a blast.


im well aware some people arent into bombing, all im trying to do is recruit a few people that are into bombing to sign on i am in no way forcing anyone to do anything they dont want to do, people that dont want to bomb dont have to click on a message thats in the bombing section.... and i have gotten a better responce than i had hoped, i am a new member and dont expect people to sign on to help me in any way shape or form, i keep posting to keep the thread new so that maybe 1 more person will sign up.... fear not this thread will end in a few days


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kevin, don't take it personally. I've herfed with Scott before and he didn't mean it in a negative manner. We were all new at some point and it's exciting to be involved with bombing people. Don't ever lose the excitement because that drives puff to be what it is today along with more experienced members like Scott providing valuable insight. Cheers:beerchug:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't PM...But I kin add to me post count!:tsk: :biggrin1:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and i suppose my dry sense of humor doesnt translate well through a keyboard my all these people on puff comment was supposed to be humorous kind of tongue in cheek


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Kevin, don't take it personally. I've herfed with Scott before and he didn't mean it in a negative manner. We were all new at some point and it's exciting to be involved with bombing people. Don't ever lose the excitement because that drives puff to be what it is today along with more experienced members like Scott providing valuable insight. Cheers:beerchug:


not taking it personally at all, i understand that not everyone feels the same way about things, and i also know ive been a door to door salesman on this thread


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

kapathy said:


> not taking it personally at all, i understand that not everyone feels the same way about things, and i also know ive been a door to door salesman on this thread


Yeah you have! Knock it off!!! :rofl::caked::chk (Just kidding here)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

countdown 1 day whos ready for destruction


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm ready. I just have to get home before my daughter goes to bed so she can pick a lucky number.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine went out today (22nd here). It's got a long way to go, so a it might take a few extra days.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

fire at will gentleman!!!! thanks to all who have joined


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

outbound! :gn :target:

did we end up with 25?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nope not 25 lol ...... heading to the PO now ill post a partial dc later


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh oh, next week is going to be a disaster for someone.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

there they go...

0496 9006 9260 4603 7997
0496 9006 9260 4603 7980


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Launched this morning

9405 5036 9930 0480 5781 97


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boom.

1234 5678 9012 3456 7890 12


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Boom.
> 
> 1234 5678 9012 3456 7890 12


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine went out today as well...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Mines going out tomorrow morning!! Poor sucker!!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Mines going out tomorrow morning!! Poor sucker!!


+1 :attention::hat:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

tmajer15 said:


> there they go...
> 
> 0496 9006 9260 4603 7997
> 0496 9006 9260 4603 7980


here's another one, just for fun.

0496 9006 9260 3412 4500


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh !! why was i not notified? :kicknuts:
I'm on it, I'm on it... mission objective?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeaaahhhhh i think this is going to be a very spread out bomb some are already out for delivery and mine hasnt even left IL yet.....stupid lazy post office


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> there they go...
> 
> 0496 9006 9260 4603 7997
> 0496 9006 9260 4603 7980


Tom you bastage!!!!!!:ask: :tu


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nice work boys bombs are slowly trickling in itll be a fun few days for him


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

another one drops:

0310 2010 0000 1851 7724

:tu :tu


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Mine whent out yesterday....don't have access to the DC right now but it is in flight!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Dc# 0309 3220 0000 6099 4036


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

My reward for participating? Thanks Tom!!!!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

NICE! Way to hit em' Tom!!!


----------

